
Jumpsuit – React/Redux made simple - hccampos
https://medium.com/@tannerlinsley/jumpsuit-react-redux-made-simple-e3186ba1b077#.ccuhohh9b
======
zbuttram
Of course I find out about this right after deciding on MobX for our latest
project since my coworker was having trouble with Redux. I think this would
have saved it, looks great.

~~~
hccampos
MobX is pretty amazing too. Faster, less boilerplate and much easier to
understand for people who come from OOP. Also much better if you like
Typescript (and you should like Typescript).

------
tannerlinsley
Jumpsuit is a powerful and extremely efficient Front-end framework & CLI. It
is the fastest way to write scalable react/redux apps with the least overhead.

No boilerplate Dedicated build system Scaffolding tools Minimal API Simple and
scalable state management based on redux

You can have it installed and be writing actual code (not setup or
boilerplate) in less than 5 minutes.

Already have your own build system? Just use the module and ditch you
react/redux boilerplate!

------
tm33
Looks rad. Good work.

